# Hier werden sie garantiert beschixxen



## passer (2 Oktober 2013)

http:--factory-store:net/index.php?route=checkout/checkout

Lustig;Zahlungsarten Kreditkarte und Paypal werden angeboten.
Aber funktionieren nur für Stammkunden.

Also eindeutig.
Wer zufiel Geld hat, sollte dies spenden.


----------



## Urmel aus dem Eis (2 Oktober 2013)

Bankverbindung:
BAWAG P.S.K
Kontonummer: 17110068832
Bankleitzahl: 14000
Kontoinhaber: Emil Go... K.....
IBAN: AT621400017110068832
SWIFT (BIC): BAWAATWW


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2013)

Lustig ist auch die deutsche Handynummer ( E - Plus ) im Impressum

Hier nochwas dazu

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/kl...r-verkaufsanzeigen-der-factory-store-net-gmbh


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2013)

Es zeichnet sich ohnehin ein neuer Trend ab, SEPA machts möglich. Die Nutzung ausländischer Konten scheint nur noch ein Steinwurf entfernt zu sein.


----------



## passer (2 Oktober 2013)

> Guten Tag,
> 
> Wir haben für Neukunden leider nur Überweisung möglich.
> Bei uns haben sehr viele Leute mit geklauten Paypal konten bezahlt und
> ...


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2013)

Ob sich ein seriöser Shop so ausdrücken würde ? Und dann noch die Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## uncle-bill (1 Dezember 2013)

Paypal nur für Stammkunden ?? Da werde ICH bestimmt Keiner.


----------

